# HBO Max captions



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Captions aren't working on the Tivo Stream 4k HBO Max app. I contacted tivo support. They opened a case number but then closed it without fixing the issue.

Captions work fine on the HBO Max app on my Samsung smart tv.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Mine works


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

slick1ru2 said:


> Mine works


It does? Mine hasn't worked for months. 
This is an hbo issue. I reported it, but nada.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> Captions aren't working on the Tivo Stream 4k HBO Max app. I contacted tivo support. They opened a case number but then closed it without fixing the issue.
> 
> Captions work fine on the HBO Max app on my Samsung smart tv.


Samsung is a different OS, so it's not the same app as on Android. Maybe it's an android issue and you should ask in the android tv subbreddit so you can see if other people have the issue on other Android tv devices.

Remember, this is not a Tivo product first. This is an android tv product first, Tivo second.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

UCLABB said:


> It does? Mine hasn't worked for months.
> This is an hbo issue. I reported it, but nada.


No problem at all. Matter of fact, I have two of them and I have no problem with either one of them.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

slick1ru2 said:


> No problem at all. Matter of fact, I have two of them and I have no problem with either one of them.


Don't know what to say other than I'm not the only one with the issue.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have bloatware disabled.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

HBO max emailed me today, so I guess I made into the queue. Stream 4k wasn't even on the device list. They borke it so they should fix it.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

HBOmax told me on twitter that they are aware of the issue are are trying to fix it. I found threads on reddit from 5 months ago with this same issue.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

gregftlaud said:


> HBOmax told me on twitter that they are aware of the issue are are trying to fix it. I found threads on reddit from 5 months ago with this same issue.


Thanks, so maybe there's hope. I bought the 4K specifically for HBOMax as the app is not available on my LG TV or TiVo. I've been very disappointed obviously.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Woo hoo. LG cut a deal with hbo max. App now on TVs. Screw you tivo 4K.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

c133roamioerrors said:


> HBO max emailed me today, so I guess I made into the queue. Stream 4k wasn't even on the device list. They borke it so they should fix it.


The Tivo Stream 4K is on their supported device list, under Android TV devices...


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Can you turn on subtitles in the HBO Max app ? i just tried big bang theory and the subtitles work. I'm not sure how to turn on captions on my TV.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

SugarBowl said:


> Can you turn on subtitles in the HBO Max app ? i just tried big bang theory and the subtitles work. I'm not sure how to turn on captions on my TV.


I don't understand your post. You say that the captions work on Big Bang Theory, then you ask how to turn them on. In any event, you have to turn caption on or off within the app, not on the TV.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

This is the list of 


mike-d said:


> The Tivo Stream 4K is on their supported device list, under Android TV devices...


I got an email from hbox.max and this is their list of supported devices:

You can stream HBO Max on iPhone or iPad, Amazon Fire devices, Android phone or tablet, Android TV, Apple TV, PlayStation, Roku, Samsung TV, the Xbox, and Xfinity F1 and Flex.

It worked for more than a month for captioning and now it doesn't. All other apps have no problem with captioning. All I can take from this is that HBO max isn't going to fix the problem. I have a Samsung TV and installed the app and the captions work fine. Unfortunately, I use the Samsung as a monitor and haven't figured out how to make it an input to my receiver. Also, my wife who watches most of the TV and interface would be clunky. I use the 4k for disney+ and starz, I watched most of the HBO max content that we were interested in already. When there is new content that I would want to watch I'll buy a Roku streaming stick which is supported.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

c133roamioerrors said:


> This is the list of
> 
> I got an email from hbox.max and this is their list of supported devices:
> 
> ...


Actually the TiVo stream 4K is an Android TV device, and is supported. Their website lists it under Android tv.


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

I was using MX player and it weirdly has a similar problem on some srt subtitles. The subtitle gets cropped off or does not display altogether but if you bring up the player controls (seek bar, back/forw buttons), the subtitle shows up correctly above the seek bar. No idea if the bugs are related.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

john Barth said:


> I was using MX player and it weirdly has a similar problem on some srt subtitles. The subtitle gets cropped off or does not display altogether but if you bring up the player controls (seek bar, back/forw buttons), the subtitle shows up correctly above the seek bar. No idea if the bugs are related.


This is why I use vlc instead. And for the record, I have no problems with HBO Max captions.


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

slick1ru2 said:


> This is why I use vlc instead. And for the record, I have no problems with HBO Max captions.


I tried vlc. It could not stream 4k rips without stuttering every few seconds. Granted that's the most demanding source I have but mx handles it

Not sure why your HBO caption works while others are having problems. Maybe you're using older software? Different region? I'm using latest TiVo software and HBO max app and I'm in U.S.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

john Barth said:


> I tried vlc. It could not stream 4k rips without stuttering every few seconds. Granted that's the most demanding source I have but mx handles it
> 
> Not sure why your HBO caption works while others are having problems. Maybe you're using older software? Different region? I'm using latest TiVo software and HBO max app and I'm in U.S.


I have no studdering using vlc on 4K rips, the few times I've found them on Real Debrid, either. I also like the closed caption better on vlc. On MX, and I have the Pro version, besides the caption being cut off or only visible during pause, I'd get an error message of unable to play a certain type of audio form frequently.

As for HBO Max, I'm using the latest Stream software and I have 2 TiVo stream and don't have any closed caption issues on either. The only thing I did out of the ordinary was disable TiVo stream and use a flash drive.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

UCLABB said:


> It does? Mine hasn't worked for months.
> This is an hbo issue. I reported it, but nada.


Now mine don't work, lol.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

slick1ru2 said:


> Now mine don't work, lol.


I told ya!


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

UCLABB said:


> I told ya!


I had them for the Sopranos.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought a Roku 3810R 4K HDR Media Streaming Stick on ebay for $41 including tax and shipping. My tivo is connected to HDMI1, My 4k to HDMI2 and the Roku to HDMI3. The Roku is only for HBO max. I like the interface on the 4K better and the Roku only because HBO max won't support the 4K. HBO max captions work on the Roku.


----------



## BruceTinTucson (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had the same problem and traded email with HBOMax until I got through to an Advanced Support person. They've finally admitted that there's a problem and he just sent me the following

- In speaking with other departments it seems they are aware of this issue with Tivo and are currently working on a fix but it's seems I don't have more options unfortunately to try to fix it ourselves. I have added your information to the case and have reached out to see if a fix can come soon. I do apologize for the disruption and I'll reach out if I see some good news. Thanks again for taking the time it is appreciated. 

I've worked around this by using an iPad to stream HBOMax to the Tivo Stream and the closed captions work - hurrah!


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

I am glad you got a response that they are at least admitting there is an issue. I opened a bunch of support tickets with HBOMAX and they keep telling me how to reset the app and then saying it is gong to the next level support, and I then do not hear back again. Streaming from my iPad works, but ties up the iPad!
Thanks


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have Rokus and added the TiVo stream 4K and I’m glad I did because if I have an issue with one I just switch platform.


----------

